
Understanding Neural Networks Through Deep Visualization - rasmi
http://yosinski.com/deepvis
======
rasmi
This toolbox allows you to visualize what neural networks "see" at each layer,
and what image patterns activate what sorts of neurons (and how). For example,
in this video [1] you can see neurons that detect edges, faces, and text.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgkfIQ4IGaM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgkfIQ4IGaM)

